# USB Mouse Not Working

## hcaulfield57

Hello, I'm new to Gentoo. So far I love it! But my mouse is not working, I'm sure its something stupid like I forgot to compile options into the kernel for it, but I cannot figure it out. Just a note, I have both USB 2.0 and USB 3.0 on the back of my computer, I can't recall which one its plugged in to. I can look if it makes a difference, but I know that this mouse is working on my Arch partition.Thanks in advance!

----------

## BillWho

hcaulfield57.

Check /etc/make.conf for INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard". Make sure udev is installed. You can also try emerge -av $(qlist -IC x11-drivers) 

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## hcaulfield57

I have "evdev synaptics". Would you suggest I add keyboard and mouse? I wasn't aware that was needed. My keyboard is working (as I am posting this on my Gentoo install).

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

post your kernel config in pastebin for review

or check if you have these in there

```
CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m
```

----------

## BillWho

If you're using the built-in mousepad then synaptics should be all that you need.  There is a config settings for CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C, but I think it's for a particular device - not generic. 

                                                                -*-   Keyboards  --->                                                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                               [*]   Mice  --->                                                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │

                                                              --- Mice                                                                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                                               <*>   PS/2 mouse                                                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                               [ ]     Elantech PS/2 protocol extension                                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                                               [ ]     Sentelic Finger Sensing Pad PS/2 protocol extension                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                                               [ ]     eGalax TouchKit PS/2 protocol extension                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                               < >   Serial mouse                                                                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                                               < >   Apple USB Touchpad support                                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                               < >   Apple USB BCM5974 Multitouch trackpad support                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                                               < >   DEC VSXXX-AA/GA mouse and VSXXX-AB tablet                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                               < >   Synaptics I2C Touchpad support                                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │

Adding the mouse to INPUT_DEVICES won't hurt, but you'll have to recompile with the new use option.

----------

## hcaulfield57

Adding the mouse option to input devices seemed to do something, at least it required three packages to be recompiled. However, the mouse is still not working. Responding to the question about evdev in the kernel config it is marked as "y" and not as "m". Should I recompile? If so where is the option located in the make menuconfig?

----------

## BillWho

hcaulfield57,

If it's =y then it should be OK. For future reference when in menuconfig hit the "/" key and type evdev in the popup window and it will show info on where to navigate, what it's currently set at and dependencies:

 Symbol: INPUT_EVDEV [=y]                                                                                                                                                                               │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                                                       │  

  │ Prompt: Event interface                                                                                                                                                                                │  

  │   Defined at drivers/input/Kconfig:129                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │   Depends on: !S390 && !UML && INPUT [=y]                                                                                                                                                              │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                                                            │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                                  │  

  │       -> Input device support                                                                                                                                                                          │  

  │         -> Generic input layer (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...) (INPUT [=y])                                                                                                                          │  

Did you try rebuilding the x11 drivers with emerge -av $(qlist -IC x11-drivers) ?

----------

## hcaulfield57

Sorry I'm not sure what that last step you wanted me to do was. Keep in mind I'm a newb. Tried what you posted but I recieved "qlist: command not found".

----------

## BillWho

hcaulfield57,

No problem - you need to install portage-utils. Two other packages will also be of use to you further down the road, gentoolkit and app-portage/eix.

So you might as well emerge all three:

emerge portage-utils gentoolkit app-portage/eix

----------

## hcaulfield57

Thanks for the help, ran the command put still the mouse is not working.

----------

## hcaulfield57

Thanks for the help, ran the command put still the mouse is not working.

----------

## BillWho

hcaulfield57,

OK - try eix-sync

then

emerge -uaND @world

The 'u' is for N is to check for new use flags and D is for the entire dependency tree, the 'a' will stop to ask before continuing...

----------

## hcaulfield57

Well, rsync failed. Dunno why, it did that earlier today as well. "sudo emerge -uaND @world" did not find anything new to be merged.

----------

## BillWho

hcaulfield57,

Do you have mirrors in make.conf? If not try these 

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://mirror.lug.udel.edu/pub/gentoo/  \

http://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/"

Also check the sync line

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

Did  emerge -av $(qlist -IC x11-drivers) do anything?

Paste back emerge --info

----------

## hcaulfield57

Yea my make.conf is set up properly, I dunno why rsync is not working, it was working fine the other day. The emerge qlist command you gave me did recompile like 6 different xorg packages I believe. I think my problem may be related to this topic.

EDIT: Turns out my make.conf had rsync6 on it for some reason that was not working, so now I can properly sync with the ports tree by removing the 6.

----------

## BillWho

ah, could be!

I'll give you another hint - in menuconfig hit '/' and enter XHCI and see what you find   :Wink: 

----------

## hcaulfield57

Well that worked! Thank you for all the help  :Smile: 

PS. I ran into all sorts of errors at the end of the kernel compilation like cannot remove /lib/modules. Is that bad? Because the kernel booted fine.

----------

## BillWho

hcaulfield57,

Well here's an official welcome to gentoo   :Razz: 

Was that an updated kernel? 

when you unmerge kernel sources you have to clean the remnants from /usr/src/ and lib/modules and also check /boot for old stuff.

If you have two /lib/modules directories like so:

root@gentoo-gateway modules # ls

3.2.9-gentoo/  3.3.0-rc7/

and you're running 3.3.0-rc7 and have no need for 3.2.9-gentoo then rm -r 3.2.9-gentoo/

I would suggest getting familiar with the basics of emerge at the gentoo site and look through man emerge

Have fun   :Wink: 

----------

## hcaulfield57

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Well here's an official welcome to gentoo  
> 
> Was that an updated kernel? 
> ...

 

Nope, well not for me at least, it was 3.2.1

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> when you unmerge kernel sources you have to clean the remnants from /usr/src/ and lib/modules and also check /boot for old stuff.
> 
> If you have two /lib/modules directories like so:
> ...

 

So in other words I need to remove old kernel things from /usr/src; lib/modules; and /boot assuming I need/want get rid of old kernels?

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I would suggest getting familiar with the basics of emerge at the gentoo site and look through man emerge
> 
> Have fun  
> ...

 

I'm really enjoying Gentoo so far, install was actually really smooth, but I've had to recompile kernel three times to add in new things, but that's how you learn right?

----------

## BillWho

hcaulfield57,

If you installed the packages I mentioned in a prior post, you might discover that there's a newer version.

equery l -p sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

eix sys-kernel/gentoo-sources is a little faster with results

 *Quote:*   

> I've had to recompile kernel three times

 

It took me a few before I got all my peripherals working, but that's the nature of the beast. It's a lot easier than linux from scratch!

----------

